# App pour freebox tv/radio



## iloveipod (10 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Existe-il une application iphone pour regarder et écouter les chaines et stations du flux freebox tv et radio ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## arbaot (12 Décembre 2011)

TV seulement

l'app multiposte
sauf TF1 M6 et W9 il faut passer par l'app éponyme


----------



## iloveipod (13 Décembre 2011)

Merci
Donc, si j'ai bien compris, ce n'est pas possible d'avoir le flux radio de la freebox sur iPod touch


----------



## iloveipod (17 Décembre 2011)

Est-ce que l'app vlc pour iphone peut visualiser des flux réseaux ?


----------

